# Avoid the Red Reset Button



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

With recent changes to the software versions on the HR20 (and the R15 as well)....

The Red Reset Button should be used as a 2nd to last resort (with pulling the power cord being the last).

If you have a reason to reset your system for any reson... you should use the GUI based RESET OPTION.

Menu->Setup->Reset->Restart (the first option).

This will ensure as clean of a shutdown as possible.

Think of it similar to shutting down your computer:

Red Button = Holding your POWER BUTTON down for 5 seconds...
Not recommended unless you have no other choice


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Earl Should we do the same with the H20?


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

Will this be the standard now on all receivers?


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

We need something new now instead of typing RBR.


----------



## MattWarner (Feb 11, 2007)

I wonder how long it will take before this information gets to the CSRs. Seems they always want you to press the red button!


----------



## oldguy1 (Aug 22, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> With recent changes to the software versions on the HR20 (and the R15 as well)....
> 
> The Red Reset Button should be used as a 2nd to last resort (with pulling the power cord being the last).
> 
> ...


Does a RBR cause an automatic download of the current software (and overlay of a CE release), or do you still have to do the 02468 thing?


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

oldguy1 said:


> Does a RBR cause an automatic download of the current software (and overlay of a CE release), or do you still have to do the 02468 thing?


You still have to do 02468. If you do a reset everything it will download the NR software.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

BMoreRavens said:


> You still have to do 02468. If you do a reset everything it will download the NR software.


Reset everything does *NOT* download software as it stays in flash memory [like BIOS].


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

BMoreRavens said:


> You still have to do 02468. If you do a reset everything it will download the NR software.


I think you have to do a 02468 to get it back to the NR software.


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

I doubt this would be the same on the H20. Understandable when you are talking about a device that uses a hard drive. You never know what process is running when you hit that button (indexing, etc...). Not the same on a device that has no hard drive.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

This is something we've been suggesting here at DBSTalk.com for about 7 months. It's nice to see the developers now on board with it.


----------



## johnck78 (Feb 19, 2007)

So RBR is now MOR (Menu Option Reset)?


----------



## SuperTech1 (Jan 9, 2007)

BMoreRavens said:


> We need something new now instead of typing RBR.





johnck78 said:


> So RBR is now MOR (Menu Option Reset)?


MSSRR- or
IRR-

(Menu,Settings,Setup,Reset,Restart,-)
(Info-hold,Reset,Restart,-)

Doesn't exactly roll off the tongue.
How about MR (Menu Reset)


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> Reset everything does *NOT* download software as it stays in flash memory [like BIOS].


Thanks for the correction VOS. I have only did it one time and that was with a R15 and I did not have a CE at the time. I was on a NR and I thought it re-downloaded the software when I did it.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

I think we should stick with the RBR acronymn, but just it really stand for MSRR


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

MR for menu reset.


----------



## waynebtx (Dec 24, 2006)

I like the MR.


----------



## mikhu (Oct 10, 2006)

Let's call it the "MORONS"!

Menu Option Reset Obtains Normal Startup


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

I like MR


----------



## redfiver (Nov 18, 2006)

What about RR. Remote Restart

hmm.. i guess you don't have to use the remote... but do many people use the controls on the front of the unit to restart? well, you couldn't press 02468 if you did that, so RR still works for me


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

I also like MR.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

I work all day with acronyms and abbreviations, must it invade my home life too?!

Couldn't we just say "menu reset"? Sometimes simple is good ...


----------



## Darwynz (Feb 8, 2007)

so let me get this right, we are RBR'ing 02468ing then when its done, we are using a MORON to reboot from then on out??? or are we MORONing 02468ing and MORONing then on out?


----------



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

johnck78 said:


> So RBR is now MOR (Menu Option Reset)?


Guys, we've been saying RBR since last September, at least. Why not just keep "RBR"? We all know what we are actually saying is "Reset using GUI Menu Option."

(Sorry, I just noticed that Earl said the same thing. Great minds...)


----------



## surfbird (Sep 10, 2006)

I'm off for next several days but I will remember that..

We were told months & months ago on dvr units to reset thru menus.. so maybe this will become a new standard.. I guess I'll check up on it later.

oops.. I guess if I thought deeper on what I just said.. then I would remember hd-dvr is a type dvr.. OMG, that head injury really does affect memory.. 

so I guess it is just a matter if the next person (csr) is remembering, too..


----------



## ProfLonghair (Sep 26, 2006)

Darwynz said:


> so let me get this right, we are RBR'ing 02468ing then when its done, we are using a MORON to reboot from then on out??? or are we MORONing 02468ing and MORONing then on out?


LOL!

I vote for "GUI Boot". It's fun to say, give it a whirl!


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

ProfLonghair said:


> LOL!
> 
> I vote for "GUI Boot". It's fun to say, give it a whirl!


"Yeah, see, what your problem is, is you need to give it a good old GUI boot. That there should do the trick for you, OK?"

:up:

Works for me!


----------



## Darwynz (Feb 8, 2007)

BTW --- someone needs to write up the obituary for "Pinky"! :crying_sa


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

drew2k said:


> I work all day with acronyms and abbreviations, must it invade my home life too?!
> 
> Couldn't we just say "menu reset"? Sometimes simple is good ...


I like "menu reset" as well.

Mister, er, I mean MR just doesn't sound right :lol:

if we are going to use an acronym, couldn't it be three letters?

GBR - GUI Button Reset
RGR - Remote GUI Reset
RBR - Remote Button Reset
MBR - Master Boot Record (or Menu Button Reset)

Wait, that's is - how about

RBR = Red Button Reset
MBR = Menu Button Reset


----------



## dj76116 (Jan 19, 2007)

SuperTech1 said:


> MSSRR- or
> IRR-
> 
> (Menu,Settings,Setup,Reset,Restart,-)
> ...


Why not just RSTB

Reset-Box
Or just RST?


----------



## nocaster (Nov 2, 2006)

How about RFTM Reset From The Menu. 

Not to be confused with RTFM.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Darwynz said:


> BTW --- someone needs to write up the obituary for "Pinky"! :crying_sa


We'll have to have a poll on that.


----------



## Darwynz (Feb 8, 2007)

<--------- Please notice new icon


----------



## Diana C (Mar 30, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I think we should stick with the RBR acronymn, but just it really stand for MSRR


Except that newbies will come along, see this "RBR" acronym, do a search of the forums the majority of the hits will say it means "Red Button Reset."


----------



## Slip Jigs (Oct 20, 2006)

Doesn't the menu reset also reformat everything? What are the options there.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Slip Jigs said:


> Doesn't the menu reset also reformat everything? What are the options there.


Three options:
Recorder [RBR]
defaults [lose you series links]
EVERYTHING [what you thought].


----------



## Slip Jigs (Oct 20, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> Three options:
> Recorder [RBR]
> defaults [lose you series links]
> EVERYTHING [what you thought].


Thanks - I only did that one, the everything route, so I couldn't remember what the options were. I'll try the first one and see if that clears up my "every other channel" tuner bug.


----------



## TheMoose (Jan 20, 2006)

Is this the prefered way to do resets for CE's also?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

TheMoose said:


> Is this the preferred way to do resets for CE's also?


I would go so far as to say it is the preferred way period.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

TheMoose said:


> Is this the prefered way to do resets for CE's also?


This is actually the ONLY way I have ever done a reset for a CE ... I mean, why would I want to stand up and actually TOUCH the DVR when I can do it from my cozy seat with the remote????


----------



## HarleyD (Aug 31, 2006)

Here's a novel idea. Let's call it a restart.

I know it doesn't have the panache of a clever little acronym that our text-messaging, no-time-to-waste-on-words oriented society is so taken with these days, but it actually describes the action in question wholly and accurately in only two syllables.


----------



## eatswodo (Nov 20, 2005)

nocaster said:


> How about RFTM Reset From The Menu.
> 
> Not to be confused with RTFM.


Which, of course, stands for Restart The Fine Machine


----------



## cynical2 (Oct 16, 2006)

HarleyD said:


> Here's a novel idea. Let's call it a restart.
> 
> I know it doesn't have the panache of a clever little acronym that our text-messaging, no-time-to-waste-on-words oriented society is so taken with these days, but it actually describes the action in question wholly and accurately in only two syllables.


+1

I agree...acronyms are useful if they save alot of typing (or speech). But, typing "restart" isn't exactly a cumbersome process. And, the word "restart" (in and of it's own) fully defines the action. People can always ask how they do a restart (what buttons to push), but I'd just make sure it's in the Tips/Tricks/FAQ and refer them to that document if the question arises.


----------



## bobojay (Jan 26, 2004)

Darwynz said:


> so let me get this right, we are RBR'ing 02468ing then when its done, we are using a MORON to reboot from then on out??? or are we MORONing 02468ing and MORONing then on out?


I'm wondering this too....I'm confused. RBR tonight then menu reset from now on, or menu reset tonight, then menu from now on????


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

No...

You should ALWAYS (and that includes tonight), use the MENU reboot options.

Only use the physical methods (red button or power pull), if you have no other choice.


----------



## 452166 (Apr 5, 2007)

Titan25 said:


> Except that newbies will come along, see this "RBR" acronym, do a search of the forums the majority of the hits will say it means "Red Button Reset."


For the benefit of newbies, I suggest everyone STOP using the "RBR" acronym.

First time I saw "RBR" in a post I searched for the meaning. First hits matched "Red Button Reset" and I looked not further. Since then every time the R15 locks up or acts flaky I've walked up and pressed that little button. Apparently that's not what I should be doing (at least not as a first option).


----------



## TheMoose (Jan 20, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> No...
> 
> You should ALWAYS (and that includes tonight), use the MENU reboot options.
> 
> Only use the physical methods (red button or power pull), if you have no other choice.


That say's it all!!


----------



## 452166 (Apr 5, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> With recent changes to the software versions on the HR20 (and the R15 as well)....
> ... you should use the GUI based RESET OPTION.


Have there been specific reports of problems when the menu-based reset is not used with the recent releases for these units?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

I8AZuk said:


> Have there been specific reports of problems when the menu-based reset is not used with the recent releases for these units?


Not anything that "you all" have reported, but things that have been reproduced in the test labs....


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

Acronyms for a reset? Man, you people have too much time on your hands. 

It's a soft reset. 

Heh.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I think we should stick with the RBR acronymn, but just it really stand for MSRR


This is one of the rare times I find myself in disagreement with da Duke.

Abbreviations or acronyms should stand for what is actually being done. RBR is very specifically RED BUTTON RESET...if we want people to only do an RBR as a second to last resort, then we need to call the procedure something unique and different from RBR, while still being understandable.

MRR or typed out Menu Reset Recorder, simply Menu Reset is as direct and accurate as one can get.* Let's not confuse people....keep in mind, much of the advise and information exchanged on the CE forum eventually makes it over to the Q&A forum.* Someone not as informed or involved as the CE'rs is going to see RBR and take it to mean EXACTLY what it has always meant: Red Button Reset.

If we're trying to avoid doing an RBR unless it is the only way to reset short of pulling the plug, then we need RBR to mean RBR, and Menu Reset Recorder to mean something else (like Menu > Help & Settings > Setup > Reset > Reset Recorder)

RBR means hit the Red Button. Menu Reset Recorder means just that (reset the recorder via the menu or GUI). Never should the two be taken to mean the same operation. If there really is something potentially "bad" about doing an RBR, then we need to be clear...and calling an RBR an MRR is courting disaster.

Let's make it MRR or MR and save RBR for what it actually stands for on its face.

...and yes, many of us have been telling everyone who would listen for MONTHS to not jump on an RBR, but go through the menu reset recorder if at all possible.

How many competent people would hit the reset button on their computer as a means of shutting down? The HR20 should be treated the same way.

In order of desirability/safety:

1. Menu Reset Recorder
2. RBR
3. Pull Plug

I have no attachment to MRR or MR or whatever we call it....just so it ISN'T RBR.


----------



## Bob_T (Nov 28, 2006)

Earl- 

Could you expand on this addition?

"Added group-play in the Playlist that plays all programs within a group one after the other"

I recently added a "wish" to the "wish-list" for updates to enable us to view a selection of recorded material rather than to have to select one after another to view, sort of like programming the evening's viewing!

I hope this is what this means!


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Bob_T said:


> Earl-
> 
> Could you expand on this addition?
> 
> ...


Hi Bob-T ... I think your question is probably mmore apporpriate in the CE forum: http://www.dbstalk.com/forumdisplay.php?f=118


----------



## SPACECASE (Mar 11, 2007)

Capmeister said:


> Acronyms for a reset? Man, you people have too much time on your hands.
> 
> It's a soft reset.
> 
> Heh.


OH CRAP!!! Just when I thought they were running out of things to make acronyms for you go and throw out a nother one soft reset SR!rolling


----------



## Lshields (Nov 25, 2006)

SPACECASE said:


> OH CRAP!!! Just when I thought they were running out of things to make acronyms for you go and throw out a nother one soft reset SR!rolling


"Soft Reset" is the most accurate sounding. I like "SBR" for Soft Button Reset.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Lshields said:


> "Soft Reset" is the most accurate sounding. I like "SBR" for Soft Button Reset.


or *S*etup *M*enu *R*eset as that's really what & where it is....


----------



## BJM (Dec 9, 2006)

I only use the RBR (and rarely at that - maybe it's been six weeks) when I can't move around the menus at all.


----------



## bobshults (Jun 16, 2006)

"Menu Reset" (MR) sounds like you are trying to reset the menu when, in fact, you are trying to reset the box using the menu. I vote for RFM; Reset From Menu.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

bobshults said:


> "Menu Reset" (MR) sounds like you are trying to reset the menu when, in fact, you are trying to reset the box using the menu. I vote for RFM; Reset From Menu.


So do you think with RBR that there were people out there trying to reboot the red button?


----------



## bobshults (Jun 16, 2006)

No.


----------



## Jimbo2 (May 10, 2007)

lamontcranston said:


> This is something we've been suggesting here at DBSTalk.com for about 7 months. It's nice to see the developers now on board with it.


I've been here for quite awhile now and this is the first I've heard of it ...

Jimbo


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

This may seem dumb, but last night in chat, there was a member that went to reset the recorder and picked the wrong option.

Please use the "reset recorder" [the first option]

And NOT the "everything" [option #3] as it will clear your hard drive, all of the chips on the board too. While there is a time & place for this, it will be a very big "oops", if that isn't what you wanted to do.

So Again: option #1 "reset recorder" is the soft reset to use.


----------



## SoCool (Feb 16, 2007)

Maybe a silly question, but how do all of the unsuspecting users of this equipment who do not belong to this forum, or any other for that matter know about "RBR" and the possible harm it may do to the DVR when used. It seems that we members of the forum have a "one-up" on them. CSR's are usually "a day late and a dollar short" on tech advice. Just wondering how all the "others" deal with updates, fixes etc. without even knowing they exist.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

SoCool said:


> Maybe a silly question, but how do all of the unsuspecting users of this equipment who do not belong to this forum, or any other for that matter know about "RBR" and the possible harm it may do to the DVR when used. It seems that we members of the forum have a "one-up" on them. CSR's are usually "a day late and a dollar short" on tech advice. Just wondering how all the "others" deal with updates, fixes etc. without even knowing they exist.


This question was brought up about five months ago here. The DVR is a simple computer, so "normal" computer habits should be used.
This forum goes through many more "updates" than someone that isn't a member.
The engineers at D* just recently picked up on this, so hopefully the CSRs will get a new update to their scrips, and this really is only for boxes with hard disks, so for all of the non-DVRs it won't matter.


----------



## gymj22 (Aug 20, 2006)

I have to vote for "SR" as well . . . as it seems to me it is more a software reset of the system. Besides, "S" and "R" is quick, easy and close together on the keyboard. Easier for me at least while I pluck away with my typing!:lol:


----------



## Drewg5 (Dec 15, 2006)

I think this needs to be a stickey


----------



## Cyrus (Oct 22, 2006)

lamontcranston said:


> This is something we've been suggesting here at DBSTalk.com for about 7 months. It's nice to see the developers now on board with it.


Yeah, I posted about this a few times several months ago. It's just common sense to use a soft reboot on a device that's constantly writing to the hard disk. I am glad this is now getting more attention.


----------



## Radio Enginerd (Oct 5, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> or *S*etup *M*enu *R*eset as that's really what & where it is....


+1


----------



## bto4wd (Apr 17, 2007)

So who's going to tell the other 95%+ HR20 and R15 users (that don't live here) about this?

Granted, most of them probably just pull the plug. But the Red Button first appeared on the R10.


----------



## quickfire (Nov 14, 2003)

islesfan said:


> Guys, we've been saying RBR since last September, at least. Why not just keep "RBR"? We all know what we are actually saying is "Reset using GUI Menu Option."
> 
> (Sorry, I just noticed that Earl said the same thing. Great minds...)


"Reset using GUI Menu Option."---------->RUGMO


----------



## Slip Jigs (Oct 20, 2006)

I wonder if this is being communicated to Tech Support as well. The RBR is at the top of the list in their troubleshooting directions.


----------



## jahgreen (Dec 15, 2006)

Assuming I can't enter the menu because the remote and the buttons on the box are unresponsive (that's been true every time I've had to restart), is there any preference between the RBR and pulling the plug?

Thanks.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

jahgreen said:


> Assuming I can't enter the menu because the remote and the buttons on the box are unresponsive (that's been true every time I've had to restart), is there any preference between the RBR and pulling the plug?
> 
> Thanks.


Do a RBR if that happens.


----------



## mlyle (Nov 16, 2006)

I called DirecTV and while you are having to wait for a CSR, it says right in the recordings to try a RBR as a first option!! (or do a cord pull if you cannot find a RB on you unit)

(Is a Cord Pull Reset, a CPR?)


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

That point has already been made to those that need to know... 
So I would expect that some of those things will be updated, to reflect the DVR.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

Earl,

Is there any chance they could implement a graceful shut down from the front panel power button? Something like a fair number of computers do nowadays where holding the button in for a few seconds will initiate the shutdown.

This would be a better system than having someone go through the menu to hit reset and then hope they pull the plug at just the right time to avoid potentially corrupting the HD.


----------



## Rpbertxyz (Feb 22, 2006)

I don't have to worry about doing a RBR, mine has never worked. I can only do a reset through the menu, or as a last resort, pull the plug.

Bob H.


----------



## Norad (Aug 21, 2006)

Earl,

What about if you're using an eSata drive? Is it still safe to unplug the unit when plugging or unplugging the drive? If not, what do you believe is the best method to install an eSata drive, or switch between the external and internal drives?


----------



## DogLover (Mar 19, 2007)

Ken S said:


> Earl,
> 
> Is there any chance they could implement a graceful shut down from the front panel power button? Something like a fair number of computers do nowadays where holding the button in for a few seconds will initiate the shutdown.
> 
> This would be a better system than having someone go through the menu to hit reset and then hope they pull the plug at just the right time to avoid potentially corrupting the HD.


Since the software is in firmware, and not on the hard drive, I would think that even a few seconds after bootup would be a relatively safe time to pull the plug. It's just a guess.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Norad said:


> Earl,
> 
> What about if you're using an eSata drive? Is it still safe to unplug the unit when plugging or unplugging the drive? If not, what do you believe is the best method to install an eSata drive, or switch between the external and internal drives?


Same way...

Use the GUI Restart option... during the "welcome" screen... unplug the HR20


----------



## denvermtnguy (Jan 24, 2007)

*Well, the menu reset is fine, but if you have no video being displayed, you have to either push the reset or pull the plug, right?* (Last night, nothing would display on new box, so pulled plug. Took a while, but all was then fine.)


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

denvermtnguy said:


> *Well, the menu reset is fine, but if you have no video being displayed, you have to either push the reset or pull the plug, right?* (Last night, nothing would display on new box, so pulled plug. Took a while, but all was then fine.)


Yes you would have to do one of the two. I would do the RBR first and if that does not work then pull the plug.


----------



## mrhoads (Dec 25, 2006)

drew2k said:


> I work all day with acronyms and abbreviations, must it invade my home life too?!
> 
> Couldn't we just say "menu reset"? Sometimes simple is good ...


I completely agree. Are we really so busy or is just "cool" I hate acronyms. We had a published acronyms sheet at work because no one could cary on a conversation. Its like the commercial on TV where the little girl only uses letters instead of words. I don't type well but confusion is worse.


----------



## mocciat (Oct 17, 2006)

Mike Huss said:


> Let's call it the "MORONS"!
> 
> Menu Option Reset Obtains Normal Startup


I like MORONS


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

mocciat said:


> I like MORONS


And they like you, too.


----------



## eweiner1 (Dec 17, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> With recent changes to the software versions on the HR20 (and the R15 as well)....
> 
> The Red Reset Button should be used as a 2nd to last resort (with pulling the power cord being the last).
> 
> ...


Sorry Earl,

But this user is still having problems with the POS HR-20. For the last two out of three days the unit locked up when I went to hit the "menu" button. It would not even respond to any of the buttons on the front of the console except the red reset button!

We all know about the love affair you have with this POS and with Directv in general, but please don't insult our intelligence by even suggesting to us that all the bugs are worked out of the HR-20 and we should never have to resort to having to hard start the recorder.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

eweiner1 said:


> Sorry Earl,
> 
> But this user is still having problems with the POS HR-20. For the last two out of three days the unit locked up when I went to hit the "menu" button. It would not even respond to any of the buttons on the front of the console except the red reset button!
> 
> We all know about the love affair you have with this POS and with Directv in general, but please don't insult our intelligence by even suggesting to us that all the bugs are worked out of the HR-20 and we should never have to resort to having to hard start the recorder.


The post you quoted did not say all bugs were resolved, so I'm not sure why you're jumping on Earl. Unfortunately, not every piece of equipment is the same as every other. This is why you can spend thousands on a car and wind up with a lemon and spend all your time in the garage, while everyone else is driving to the beach enjoying the ride.

It sounds like you got a lemon of an HR20. If it's leased, I'd politely call DirecTV, explain the problems and ask for an exchange. Calling your HR20 a POS may make you feel better, but unfortunately, it won't accomplish much more than that.

Good luck with your call to DirecTV, and please let us know how you make out.


----------



## Cyrus (Oct 22, 2006)

eweiner1 said:


> Sorry Earl,
> We all know about the love affair you have with this POS and with Directv in general, but please don't insult our intelligence by even suggesting to us that all the bugs are worked out of the HR-20 and we should never have to resort to having to hard start the recorder.


Dude, either you have a reading comprehension problem, or you are simply taking your frustration on the wrong person. There is no mention of all bugs being gone in Earl's message, you are simply asked to use the red button as the 2nd to last resort. So if you are down to the 2nd to last resort (e.g. remote buttons not working), then hit the freaking red button, nobody is suggesting otherwise.

If you have a DVR that's giving you problems, it's understandable to be frustrated. But there are better outlets for letting out some steam. No need to be insulting to people who are trying to be helpful.


----------



## eweiner1 (Dec 17, 2006)

Cyrus said:


> Dude, either you have a reading comprehension problem, or you are simply taking your frustration on the wrong person. There is no mention of all bugs being gone in Earl's message, you are simply asked to use the red button as the 2nd to last resort. So if you are down to the 2nd to last resort (e.g. remote buttons not working), then hit the freaking red button, nobody is suggesting otherwise.
> 
> If you have a DVR that's giving you problems, it's understandable to be frustrated. But there are better outlets for letting out some steam. No need to be insulting to people who are trying to be helpful.


Perhaps it's a combination of both, but I really had a good laugh over Earl's post about not using the red reset button to restart the recorder. My first thought was, gee, is there a different color reset button that should be used? Seriously, and I can only speak for myself, the HR-20 should never have been pushed down our throats. As a user who has 4 HD tv's, 3 regular and an assortment of boxes to drive them, I can say that my Samsung branded Tivo box has given me the best service ever since I turned it on. Because of $D's aborted love affair with Tivo I have had to deal with the HR20 POS. And to hear Earl suggest that we not resort to using a hard reset to get the box going again just shows me that we're not winning the war here.

I didn't realize that when I got my HR-20 I would become a member of the software download of the month club. Yes its frustrating and yes I have learned to deal with it (somewhat), but I reserve the right to vent about the HR-20 and inane suggestions others make about what can make a sick box sicker especially when I had to reset the box (using the red reset button) because the hole unit froze up 2 days in a row! How would YOU reset the box if it froze up on you?


----------



## bto4wd (Apr 17, 2007)

Drew2k said:


> The post you quoted did not say all bugs were resolved, so I'm not sure why you're jumping on Earl. Unfortunately, not every piece of equipment is the same as every other. This is why you can spend thousands on a car and wind up with a lemon and spend all your time in the garage, while everyone else is driving to the beach enjoying the ride.
> 
> It sounds like you got a lemon of an HR20. If it's leased, I'd politely call DirecTV, explain the problems and ask for an exchange. Calling your HR20 a POS may make you feel better, but unfortunately, it won't accomplish much more than that.
> 
> Good luck with your call to DirecTV, and please let us know how you make out.


I'm not sure I'd compare lemons as in "autos" to lemons as in HR20s. Or at least the problems need to be further defined. There are still folks reporting lockups and particularly poor trick play performance.

"Lemons" in the auto world are pretty much defined as having to take your car in for repair for the same item multiple times. What is your definition for "Lemons" in the HR20 world? To me, having to do a reset more than once a year means there is a problem. I don't have to do that with my Tivos. In fact I just noticed one of my units has been running for 119 days without any reboot or power failure.


----------



## aetoler (Jun 20, 2007)

Do any of you know why Directv customer service tells you to try the red reset button first? Because we know what we are doing!! It will not damage the hard drive at all to use the reset button, the reciever responds the same way to the reset button as it does to the soft boot option through the menu.... Our database actually states that the reset button : Performs a "Soft Reset" - similar to soft booting a computer.
-1st option before unplugging receiver. 
-using red-button keeps the main power connected. Also, some components remain energized without interrupting the state they're in. 
-Same as doing a Soft Boot through menus.


----------



## aetoler (Jun 20, 2007)

And one other thing... there have been several tracking issues with the hr20s since their release in sept 2006, but you need to keep in mind exactly that, it was released in sept 2006! The tivo recs have been around since the early 90s, so tivo have the advantage of having their software in use for over 10 years. Good, stable equipment takes time, patience, and revisions to software. Keep in mind that only a small percentage of the recs have actual issues that we end up needing to track and resolve. The majority of our recs have worked flawlessly.


----------



## aetoler (Jun 20, 2007)

Notice: if you are experiencing trickplay issues (i.e. SD recordings may lock up or reset if attempting to fast forward 2x) and you do not live in Memphis TN, or Columbus / Tupelo / West Point, MS, or you are having any other issues besides Customer receives “Searching for Authorized Content” OSD when playing recorded content
No Caller ID display on HR20 
Effect is: 
Blue or black screen for a couple of seconds. 
Then the picture comes right back. 
Can occur on H20 or HR20
Customer is unable to delete programs set up to auto-record in the Prioritizer if there are no future programs in the current guide.
or Customers with HR20-100 receivers may see HD Locals turn to grey and/or black. 
Channels affected broadcast from 99 and 103 satellites. 
...you need to try reformatting the rec, if that doesnt resolve the issue you need to call directv and request a replacement to be sent to you b/c your hard drive is faulty


----------



## Shrunken Head (Mar 15, 2007)

My HR20 locked up today.

This is the first time this has happened.

All buttons on the remote and on the front panel were unresponsive.
I vaguely remembered the "Avoid the Red Reset Button" warning, so I unplugged the power cord and replugged it.

While waiting for the lengthy reboot, I went back to my HR10.
I love that instantaneous "skip ahead", it puts the HR20 to shame.

The HR20 came back to life and all is well.
The reboot seems to have fixed a "jump back" problem I was having.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Shrunken Head said:


> My HR20 locked up today.
> 
> This is the first time this has happened.
> 
> ...


If your remote and the front panel of the unit becomes unresponsive then you do a red button reset before you have to unplug the unit. That is the last thing you want to do is unplug the unit. This thread was about if you are able to do a reset by the menu do it that way and not by RBR.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

aetoler said:


> Do any of you know why Directv customer service tells you to try the red reset button first? Because we know what we are doing!! It will not damage the hard drive at all to use the reset button, the reciever responds the same way to the reset button as it does to the soft boot option through the menu.... Our database actually states that the reset button : Performs a "Soft Reset" - similar to soft booting a computer.
> -1st option before unplugging receiver.
> -using red-button keeps the main power connected. Also, some components remain energized without interrupting the state they're in.
> -Same as doing a Soft Boot through menus.


So, are you telling us the whole topic of this thread is wrong? Do you work for DirecTV? As a customer who should we trust?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

aetoler said:


> Do any of you know why Directv customer service tells you to try the red reset button first? Because we know what we are doing!! It will not damage the hard drive at all to use the reset button, the reciever responds the same way to the reset button as it does to the soft boot option through the menu.... Our database actually states that the reset button : Performs a "Soft Reset" - similar to soft booting a computer.
> -1st option before unplugging receiver.
> -using red-button keeps the main power connected. Also, some components remain energized without interrupting the state they're in.
> -Same as doing a Soft Boot through menus.


Sorry... but that is wrong.
Hitting the RED Button is not the same as doing the soft reboot via the menu.

RED button is a hardware level reset... similar to the old reset buttons on PC's, which would basically cut power and start the system back up.

There is not much different between hitting the red button on the front, then flipping off the power switch on the power switch the HR20 is connected to.

The MENU option, is a software driven... configurable shutdown procedure.
Where the developers have added necessary steps to make sure all processes have ended, files have been closed, and other sorts of things you would do when rebooting a computer.

While hitting the RED button should not under normal circumstances, offer any increased risk of damage to the unit.... if you are rebooting, then you are not operating under "normal circumstances"... so if you can, and have access to the GUI... reboot via the GUI.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

aetoler said:


> The tivo recs have been around since the early 90s, so tivo have the advantage of having their software in use for over 10 years.


Early 90's? How about they became mainstream in 2000....
DirecTV wasn't even around in the "early" 90's


----------



## rdowdy95 (Mar 13, 2006)

eweiner1 said:


> Perhaps it's a combination of both, but I really had a good laugh over Earl's post about not using the red reset button to restart the recorder. My first thought was, gee, is there a different color reset button that should be used? Seriously, and I can only speak for myself, the HR-20 should never have been pushed down our throats. As a user who has 4 HD tv's, 3 regular and an assortment of boxes to drive them, I can say that my Samsung branded Tivo box has given me the best service ever since I turned it on. Because of $D's aborted love affair with Tivo I have had to deal with the HR20 POS. And to hear Earl suggest that we not resort to using a hard reset to get the box going again just shows me that we're not winning the war here.
> 
> I didn't realize that when I got my HR-20 I would become a member of the software download of the month club. Yes its frustrating and yes I have learned to deal with it (somewhat), but I reserve the right to vent about the HR-20 and inane suggestions others make about what can make a sick box sicker especially when I had to reset the box (using the red reset button) because the hole unit froze up 2 days in a row! How would YOU reset the box if it froze up on you?


I don't post much on here, but man get with the times. The Directv style DVRs are the future. You better quit crying about the DVR and learn to love it. You and it are going to be spending a lot of time together. You need to put the DVR in your bed and cuddle and caress it at night. Then maybe the both of you will feel better.


----------



## rdowdy95 (Mar 13, 2006)

eweiner1 said:


> Perhaps it's a combination of both, but I really had a good laugh over Earl's post about not using the red reset button to restart the recorder. My first thought was, gee, is there a different color reset button that should be used? Seriously, and I can only speak for myself, the HR-20 should never have been pushed down our throats. As a user who has 4 HD tv's, 3 regular and an assortment of boxes to drive them, I can say that my Samsung branded Tivo box has given me the best service ever since I turned it on. Because of $D's aborted love affair with Tivo I have had to deal with the HR20 POS. And to hear Earl suggest that we not resort to using a hard reset to get the box going again just shows me that we're not winning the war here.
> 
> I didn't realize that when I got my HR-20 I would become a member of the software download of the month club. Yes its frustrating and yes I have learned to deal with it (somewhat), but I reserve the right to vent about the HR-20 and inane suggestions others make about what can make a sick box sicker especially when I had to reset the box (using the red reset button) because the hole unit froze up 2 days in a row! How would YOU reset the box if it froze up on you?


Reading again you say it froze up two times. Why don't you change the batteries in your remote. If you are really getting that angry at a metal box call Directv up and get them to send a Tech out. He can either get you a newer box, or he can tell you how to change the batteries in your remote!


----------



## hfhlt004 (Nov 19, 2005)

mrhoads said:


> I completely agree. Are we really so busy or is just "cool" I hate acronyms. We had a published acronyms sheet at work because no one could cary on a conversation. Its like the commercial on TV where the little girl only uses letters instead of words. I don't type well but confusion is worse.


I agree, I look at this web site about once a month and forget all these abbreviations. Is it too much to ask to spend an extra second to just say what you mean?


----------



## eweiner1 (Dec 17, 2006)

rdowdy95 said:


> Reading again you say it froze up two times. Why don't you change the batteries in your remote. If you are really getting that angry at a metal box call Directv up and get them to send a Tech out. He can either get you a newer box, or he can tell you how to change the batteries in your remote!


Sorry rdowdy95, but I never mentioned that the box was unresponsive even from the FRONT PANEL!!! So unless there are hidden batteries inside the box I stand by my statement that the HR-20 is still a P.O.S.

And speaking of getting into bed with the box, whose bed have YOU been sleeping in? It sure sounds like $D.


----------



## markmicallef (Jul 14, 2007)

I have almost reset a couple times but chickened out, not knowing what would happen.


----------



## Ramalama (May 2, 2007)

Thought I would mention this because it seemed to have no ill effects. Last week, Northern California was hit by a bunch of dry lightening strikes, and one of them hit some high voltage lines about a mile from our house. We immediately had a power outtage, and were off the grid for about an hour. By then, the coffee-by-flashlight heated on the gas BBQ routine was done, and I got to reset all the clocks in the house. It is insane how many things have digital clocks - four alone in the kitchen. No sooner had they all be reset, it went out again, for about 20 minutes. The following morning, another brief flicker at about 6:30 - at least the sun was up. After the resetting routine (getting better at this now I carry my cellphone with me to have a reference) All three times the power came back on, the HR20 reset. I went in the room to discover it was on all three times, turned on the TV to see what it was doing (guide download) and waited till it was done to turn everything off again. I checked the D11 - it was oblivious. So the thing I am wondering is - we turn off stuff when we think there may be lightening - maybe an old wives tale, but we had one TV blow up with a strike (actually the IR circuit had a large cap in it that got fried, loudly (and smelly also) - so now we turn off the computers when we expect lightening. But this HR 20 is on when it is off if you know what I mean - short of burning the skin off my arm reaching to the back to unplug it when a storm is approaching, my only viable recourse is to leave it on and pray. Never had to touch the RSB. Nature managed nicely.



markmicallef said:


> I have almost reset a couple times but chickened out, not knowing what would happen.


----------



## eweiner1 (Dec 17, 2006)

rdowdy95 said:


> Reading again you say it froze up two times. Why don't you change the batteries in your remote. If you are really getting that angry at a metal box call Directv up and get them to send a Tech out. He can either get you a newer box, or he can tell you how to change the batteries in your remote!


I just wanted to let you know that the HR-20 P.O.S. just locked up for me again. And oh yeah, I had to hit the "red reset button." I guess we should prepare ourselves for worldwide earthquakes now!

After getting off the phone with the "Office of the President" I am going for box number 7. That should be here in a few days. But again, you never replied to my message about where the batteries are located inside the HR-20. Are YOU having trouble finding them.

Personally I wouldn't be so smug about suggesting to others that perhaps they should change out batteries in a remote control. Why don't you read all the threads about the HR-20 to see just how many people are experiencing problems.

And for all you other dissatisfied users out there, D$ in their infinite corporate wisdom disconnected the toll-free number that led directly to the "Office of the President." One now has to dial a non toll-free number to reach said office. That number is XXX-XXX-XXXX. Of course the recording asks that we hang up and call customer service at XXX-XXX-XXXX. Hah!!!

So have a great day rdowdy95. I hope you continue to enjoy putting your foot in your mouth!


----------



## rdowdy95 (Mar 13, 2006)

eweiner1 said:


> Sorry rdowdy95, but I never mentioned that the box was unresponsive even from the FRONT PANEL!!! So unless there are hidden batteries inside the box I stand by my statement that the HR-20 is still a P.O.S.
> 
> And speaking of getting into bed with the box, whose bed have YOU been sleeping in? It sure sounds like $D.


$D no I like HD!!!


----------



## rdowdy95 (Mar 13, 2006)

eweiner1 said:


> Hey Genius,
> 
> I just wanted to let you know that the HR-20 P.O.S. just locked up for me again. And oh yeah, I had to hit the "red reset button." I guess we should prepare ourselves for worldwide earthquakes now!
> 
> ...


If you are on your 7th I am very sorry you are having such a bad experience with the receiver. Maybe you would be more happy with the R15 or maybe try HughesNet?


----------



## eweiner1 (Dec 17, 2006)

rdowdy95 said:


> If you are on your 7th I am very sorry you are having such a bad experience with the receiver. Maybe you would be more happy with the R15 or maybe try HughesNet?


Actually I also have two r15's and I have had absolutely no problems with them! As for the hr-20, given that I have become an inadvertent "beta" tester for D$, I continue to get monthly credits from them so for the last 7 months, I haven't paid full pricing. Not the best way to go but given the five other receivers that I have conntected to my dish, I'm not ready to leave D$. And why would I want to head out to a satellite internet company (HughesNet)?

I stand by my contention that D$ should never have rolled out the HR-20 in its original, and for that matter, it's current form. My Tivo DVR works like a charm. Too bad the HR-20 has to play catch-up?

BTW, how are you doing with batteries?


----------



## mgroups (Apr 28, 2007)

> RED button is a hardware level reset... similar to the old reset buttons on PC's, which would basically cut power and start the system back up.


As I recall, the hard drive does not shut down when you do a red button reset, in which case it is not like a computer reboot.

In my experience this is academic, because out of maybe ten times I have had to do a reset, anything short of a RBR was not an option because the GUI was not responsive.


----------



## Pecos Bill (Feb 11, 2007)

MattWarner said:


> I wonder how long it will take before this information gets to the CSRs. Seems they always want you to press the red button!


It's been ages since this thread was started. I called cust service last night and did a RBR at their request to deal with another problem "Channels I [don't] receive" (should have checked here first!) If a RBR (red button reset) causes disk damage (implied), then they need to stop using that as the first line of defense. Second, the software engineers need to look into disk journaling!

No wonder people are still having problems with their receivers.


----------



## Ein (Sep 3, 2007)

Basically, no matter what the problem it is. The first thing they tell you to do is either hitting the "reset" or unplug the wire.


----------



## eweiner1 (Dec 17, 2006)

Ein said:


> Basically, no matter what the problem it is. The first thing they tell you to do is either hitting the "reset" or unplug the wire.


I think that I've found a work-around with the HR-20 receiver problems. It involves using (gasp) the "RED RESET" button! Last Wednesday after coming home at around midnight and getting right to sleep, the next morning I turned on the HR-20 only to find out that it froze up (again) and required a reset using, guess what, the red reset button. I'd like to mention that the POS stopped working two days earlier. So my work-around is to now hit the reset button every two days when the POS is not recording any programs. This seems to keep the unit from going stupid! It's worked well since last Wednesday.

So Earl, any additiional thoughts on using the RED RESET button to keep an HR-20 from going stupid?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

If you still have GUI access... you should use the menu options to reset the system. that is a more gracefull shutdown... and the HR20 can ensure all files are closed... buffers flushed, ect.... then restart.

Red Reset is basically just short of pulling th eplug on the system.

So basically as stated... Red-Reset should only be used.. if you have an issue that you have lost access to the GUI


----------



## eweiner1 (Dec 17, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> If you still have GUI access... you should use the menu options to reset the system. that is a more gracefull shutdown... and the HR20 can ensure all files are closed... buffers flushed, ect.... then restart.
> 
> Red Reset is basically just short of pulling th eplug on the system.
> 
> So basically as stated... Red-Reset should only be used.. if you have an issue that you have lost access to the GUI


Earl,

I can't fault your logic for saying that if the HR-20 hasn't stalled, that one should use the GUI to force a reset. The problem here and I'm sure that you have to agree is that the TIVO HDR was, and for that matter, still is the "Gold Standard" for ease of use and functionality. As I've stated in past posts, I can't remember the last time the TIVO gave me a lick of trouble. The HR-20 on the other hand... well perhaps it's time to reread some of the posts to see that it is still a work in progress. If the HR-20 was an automobile, it would probably have qualified to be returned under "State lemon laws".

Do I like the idea of have to remember to reset the recorder every few days. Not really... but what I like less is to find out that the recorder froze up and scheduled programs did not record. The only thing that is tempering my anger is that two of the programs that did not record were available for viewing on the Internet which is how those were viewed. Not the best situation but a rather distant compromise that I've learned to accept. Of course with all the emnity that I hold towards the HR-20, I've gone out and bought another one....only because it's the only game in town...not because of any love that I hold for this machine.

So until D* gets its act together with this recorder it looks like I will have to remember to do a reset of two HR-20's every couple of days. Groan!!!!


----------



## jahgreen (Dec 15, 2006)

eweiner1 said:


> Earl,
> 
> I can't fault your logic for saying that if the HR-20 hasn't stalled, that one should use the GUI to force a reset. The problem here and I'm sure that you have to agree is that the TIVO HDR was, and for that matter, still is the "Gold Standard" for ease of use and functionality. As I've stated in past posts, I can't remember the last time the TIVO gave me a lick of trouble. The HR-20 on the other hand... well perhaps it's time to reread some of the posts to see that it is still a work in progress. If the HR-20 was an automobile, it would probably have qualified to be returned under "State lemon laws".
> 
> ...


You should not have to do a reset that often. Either you have bad HR20s, or there is some other problem in your setup. For example, is the HR20 on a UPS--if not and you have fluctuating voltage problems, that could cause a problem. I'm sure there are other possibilities that the folks around here could suggest. If nothing else explains your needing to reset so often, why suffer? Get them replaced.


----------



## eweiner1 (Dec 17, 2006)

jahgreen said:


> You should not have to do a reset that often. Either you have bad HR20s, or there is some other problem in your setup. For example, is the HR20 on a UPS--if not and you have fluctuating voltage problems, that could cause a problem. I'm sure there are other possibilities that the folks around here could suggest. If nothing else explains your needing to reset so often, why suffer? Get them replaced.


Your point is well taken, but over the past year I have had D* replace 10 HR-20's. This is no exaggeration! This works out to just about 1 per month. Back on August 6, 2007 I had a "tech" come down who was supposed to check out the entire system. All the tech did was swap out a HR20-700 with an HR20-100. The tech never checked the satellite dish, the wiring, the multi-switch, not even line voltage. But the replacement HR20-100 lasted just about one month before D* decided to do a software upgrade. When that happened, the box was completely wiped out!!! I lost all recorded content, playlists, etc. I had to restart the box as if it came right out of the box. Guess what the response from D* was, "Sorry but sometimes these things happen!" Then a few weeks later, the box freezes up again. Also understand that this box might not be turned on every day. It's very disconcerting to turn the box on only to find out that it has frozen up and hasn't recorded any programs. And the only way to get the box to kick was to hit the "red reset button" cause the GUI had frozen also.

So for the last two weeks, I have reset the box on average every 2 days using the reset button and I haven't had any problems with freeze-up's since. I understand your comment about perhaps needing a UPS but with all the other electronics that I have in my home - three computers, originally 1 (now 2) HR-20-100's, 2 H-20's, 1 HR-10-250, 1 Samsung DVR, and 2 standard def receivers, and not having any problems with ANY of those, I doubt that the HR-20's would be so sensitive to voltage fluctations as compared to the rest of the electronics in my home and decide to stop working.

As I previously stated, the HR-10-250 with the Tivo interface has been a champ and continues to work flawlessly. Of course it only receives about 6 HD channels compared to the whole bunch that is now available on the HR-20's or H-20 receivers. Still think that I need a UPS? It would be a kick in the ass if that was the problem all along, but I can't believe that would be the problem. I wonder how many other HR-20 users are using a UPS behind their HR-20's? Maybe it's time for a poll. And perhaps it would be cheaper for D* to provide me a UPS then to continually send me replacement HR-20's!


----------



## Simpleton24 (Sep 14, 2007)

Since all these ways of restting are "Options", I think we should go with 
MOR ="Menu Option Reset"
RBR = "Red Button Reset" 
PTP= "Pull the Plug"


----------



## ironwood (Sep 20, 2007)

Actually reset through the Menu (rather than red button) makes sense because somebody for some reason at some point put that Reset option in main Menu......... Hmmm now why would you do that if all you need to do is push red button?

Now on on the second thought......... It does make sense to tell people use red button. And here is why. If you tell them go to Menu and hit Reset there is chance that people will Reset EVERYTHING! Not good. Many many pissed customers who just lost all their recordings.

One thing that never stop surprising me is how things completely change 180 degrees. We were told Use red reset button It is actually GOOD for your system. Now its bad. We were told use surge protectors now I hear from tech support Unplug surge protector. Any other examples please?


----------



## crsanders (Jun 27, 2007)

eweiner1 said:


> Your point is well taken, but over the past year I have had D* replace 10 HR-20's. This is no exaggeration! ....


eweiner1 - Just wanted to offer another possible solution.

You have to admit that after 10 units in less than a year, it very well could be something besides the unit or its design ... the possibility exists.

Now I'm sure you've tried many things, but have you considered the power running to the unit is corrupted, fluctuating, etc, whether it be due to a staple back in the walls, a loose connection at the breaker box, etc ?

I had the same experience you're having with the HR20, but in my case it was the HR10-250, early last year, going through replacement units like they were going out of style. So I decided to challenge those things I thought were absolute, including the basic power coming to the unit. I hooked up a long extension cord to power all the components from a completely separate circuit to my main power breaker box. My problems dropped to nearly zero. I had a friend who is an electrician come over ... first thing he found was some loose connections and improper connections in the breaker box itself. He corrected those. Then we ran a all-new run between breaker box and family room entertainment center, dedicated to my equipment. Immediately my problems all but went away. That's the 1st of two things I did that I thought were compelling.

The second, mostly because we live in South Florida and have frequent thunderstorms, I installed a APC 750 uninterruptible power supply so that the HR10-250 was, like my computer, protected against periodic fluctuations and black-outs during the many storms we have. This just means my unit will no longer have to hard reset when we lose power, which has to be a big deal in terms of preventing dvr issues. More importantly, I believe it protects against fluctuations that other components, the TV, clocks, etc, that are not sensitive to but that the DVR is sensitive to.

Since that time, I have had absolutely no problems with the HR10-250. I have since upgraded to the HR20 and have had no issues with that either, though it has not been that long. I used to feel the way you feel but in my case it was for the HR10-250.

I highly recommend you:
1) Hook up a long extension cord to a different circuit in your house capable of handling all the power requirements at your entertainment center area.
2) Hook up a ups if you haven't already.
3) Try this out for a while and see how it goes. Of course to really test this out you'd probably want to have one more replacement unit sent out so you eliminate the unit, possibly already compromised, as being the cause.

If it gets better, have a new line run to that location from the breaker box, rated for the total power needed and dedicated to your equipment there. Keep the ups, of course.

Probably a long shot, but then again, that's what I was saying before I learned the opposite.

Good luck.


----------



## Tubaman-Z (Jul 31, 2007)

Yesterday we had our 1st opportunity to use the red button reset. The remote would not turn on the HR20-100s/take it out of standby. I was not home, but my wife is reasonably capable at dealing with most computer problems (Electrical Eng/former microcoder). We have not had this happen before, but it is interesting that it follows so closely on the heels of the HR20 losing my entire SeriesLink-based to-do list. I've had this box for about 2 months, still the original (not swapped out).

I did download the only CE to-date for the HR20-100 several weeks ago. No problems noticed until this past week (lost to-do list, no response to remote power-on).

Other particulars:
Connected via HDMI to Toshiba DLP
Connected via optical to Sony Home Theater
UPS/AVR by Belkin
OTA engaged and working
ethernet enabled and working
phoneline connected
Universal remote by Harmony (670) with fresh batteries and been working fine for 2 months


----------



## rawilson (Oct 9, 2007)

Is this something that has to be done often? I don't remember the last time I had to reset either of my DirecTivo boxes. I'm really beginning to regret "upgrading" to this unit.


----------



## fantinocsny (Apr 3, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> With recent changes to the software versions on the HR20 (and the R15 as well)....
> 
> The Red Reset Button should be used as a 2nd to last resort (with pulling the power cord being the last).
> 
> ...


What are the side effects of using the red reset button?


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

fantinocsny said:


> What are the side effects of using the red reset button?


A DVR is like a PC.

When you do a menu reset it shuts down the DVR and starts it back up just like if you restart a PC.

If you do a red button reset or pull the power cord you are cutting all power off to the DVR and pretty much crashing the hard drive when you do this. The hard drive may last a few times doing this or it may last a while but it is not good at all for it and the hard drive will die at some point.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

rawilson said:


> Is this something that has to be done often? I don't remember the last time I had to reset either of my DirecTivo boxes. I'm really beginning to regret "upgrading" to this unit.


I think it is a little premature to regret upgrading based upon what is happening to others.

I have had my main HR20-700 for a year and I stopped having to reboot 8-10 months ago, when a particular software upgrade came along.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

paulman182 said:


> I think it is a little premature to regret upgrading based upon what is happening to others.
> 
> I have had my main HR20-700 for a year and I stopped having to reboot 8-10 months ago, when a particular software upgrade came along.


Same here. I have 2 of them for a year +, and can't even remember the last time I used the RBR. I use the menu reset. For that matter, I can't recall when I had to use that either.


----------



## Ramalama (May 2, 2007)

Question about reset via red button and or power plug:

Every once in a while when watching an OTA station that has a transmission problem, our HR20 has totally locked up and the only way to get it to respond at all is a reset via red button and if that does not work, via a unplug. 

Also there have been times when I have picked up the romote, pressed the ON button and there has been no response. My first instinct is to think battery issue, so I go to the cabinet, open the door and press the Power Button on the receiver itself. Nothing happens. So what am I supposed to do? The thing won't respond. I know it is "on" since I can hear it humming away and it is warm to the touch. CSRs always say use the red button these days. When we first got our now retired H10, they always said to use the unplug method. Since what happens to our reciever renders a reset via the menu impossible which of the two other methods is the better of two evils?

As far as the OTA problem - we have had some discussion about this in the general discussion area (ad nauseum) and it has been tracked to a microwave fading issue on the part of a local OTA station. Nothing I can personally do to fix that except stop watching CBS on Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday and Thursday nights....


----------



## 452166 (Apr 5, 2007)

paulman182 said:


> I think it is a little premature to regret upgrading based upon what is happening to others.


+1. I got my first HR20 in Feb. '07. The 2nd one arrived late last month. I've done 3 RBRs on the units - two of them after a power glitch (brownout?) in our neighborhood last week.

For every post you see where someone is claiming to have a specific problem, remember that there are twenty people reading that thread that have never had that particular issue...


----------



## MikeekiM (Oct 1, 2006)

I just hit the reset button today to power on an unresponsive HR20-700...

I could not get the darn thing on...power button on front of the unit...remote control... Nothing worked...

I forgot all about the reset button until this thread... Always knew it was there...but never even thought about it... This unresponsive power issue comes up a few times a week... I yank the power cord and let it reboot typically...

Is this a known problem? (I started a thread on this already)...


----------



## Ramalama (May 2, 2007)

I am in the same area as you are (actually East Contra Costa ) - was there something that happened before you had this happen to you? The time before last, it was from wave one of the new HD stations. Then it happened again watching KOVR OTA from Sacramento (they broadcast about 30 miles from our house, direct line of sight of their tower).

What happened to me was the same as your situation - the box was completely unresponsive to any command input to the front panel. Where is your thread on this? I would like to read more on the subject.



MikeekiM said:


> I just hit the reset button today to power on an unresponsive HR20-700...
> 
> I could not get the darn thing on...power button on front of the unit...remote control... Nothing worked...
> 
> ...


----------



## MikeekiM (Oct 1, 2006)

Ramalama said:


> I am in the same area as you are (actually East Contra Costa ) - was there something that happened before you had this happen to you? The time before last, it was from wave one of the new HD stations. Then it happened again watching KOVR OTA from Sacramento (they broadcast about 30 miles from our house, direct line of sight of their tower).
> 
> What happened to me was the same as your situation - the box was completely unresponsive to any command input to the front panel. Where is your thread on this? I would like to read more on the subject.


No, I don't think it was tied to any specific triggering event...

Unfortunately, I just started the thread...so there's nothing to read about at this point


----------



## capdood (Oct 19, 2007)

Ramalama said:


> I am in the same area as you are (actually East Contra Costa ) - was there something that happened before you had this happen to you? The time before last, it was from wave one of the new HD stations. Then it happened again watching KOVR OTA from Sacramento (they broadcast about 30 miles from our house, direct line of sight of their tower).
> 
> What happened to me was the same as your situation - the box was completely unresponsive to any command input to the front panel. Where is your thread on this? I would like to read more on the subject.


I live in the Berkeley area and had the same thing happen to me tonight. And after resetting, I returned to NO SAVED PROGRAMS. Not a happy HR20 camper right now....


----------



## cover (Feb 11, 2007)

I had to use the red reset for the first time tonight. But, then, I've only had the HR20 maybe a month. Fortunately, my recordings were intact after it came back up.

Here's what I did.

1) Went to the Active channel - practically never do that, but wanted to check the weather.

2) Selected Weather in the Active channel and waited for it to load.

3) Went straight to the list of recorded programs.

3a) I noticed some glitchiness in the list. Using page-up or page-down, caused a the highlighted yellow program line to reproduce several times in sections. Kind of smearing up or down. It's hard to describe, but basically the screen wouldn't redraw correctly. I had to use the up and down arrows to scroll one line at a time.

4) Selected a program and started playback.

5) Hit pause and left it alone for a few minutes

5a) Screen saver came on.

After a few minutes, the screen saver stopped moving (logo no longer changed positions on the screen). The HR20 was completely unresponsive to the remote and front panel buttons, so I had to use the red reset button.

I was an early adopter of the HR10 TiVo. In all that time, I think it has locked up like that only once. One time in the first month for the HR20 is not looking too good compared to the TiVo. (Sorry - couldn't resist.)


----------



## eweiner1 (Dec 17, 2006)

CRSanders,

Thanks for all of the suggestions. Previously I did check the tightness of all the electrical connections, going so far as to replace most of the electrical outlets on the circuit given that my home is about 25 years old. Some of the recepticals were a bit loose and it really wasn't a chore to change out the outlets. I even went so far as to do "mechanically secure" connections instead of staying with the original back wired (quick) connections. And almost all of the terminals at the breaker box were reasonably tight, no more than 1/8 turn each required on both the hot legs, neutrals and ground lugs. Most of the 20 amp circuits required a bit more attention but all of the 15 amp circuts were in my opinion good. So I would have to believe that the electrical feed is good to the media room.

Previously I wrote that in order to keep the problem HR-20 on track was to do a reboot every 2-3 days. I used to use the "red reset button" but I am following Earl's suggestion to use the GUI to restart the recorder. Well we were away for a week and guess what? The problem child froze up again a few days after getting back and I had to use the dreaded "red reset button" to kick start the recorder. The only thing that keeps this recorder from going "stupid" is a restart every couple of days. This doesn't sound like an electrical problem to me but I'd like to hear your opinions.

And what if I do finally break down and get an UPS and the problems still continue? Then what?



crsanders said:


> eweiner1 - Just wanted to offer another possible solution.
> 
> You have to admit that after 10 units in less than a year, it very well could be something besides the unit or its design ... the possibility exists.
> 
> ...


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

If it does it on a UPS, then I'd be calling for a replacement.


----------



## tnedator (Apr 29, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> With recent changes to the software versions on the HR20 (and the R15 as well)....
> 
> The Red Reset Button should be used as a 2nd to last resort (with pulling the power cord being the last).
> 
> ...


What is the best technique for pulling the power? Just yank the cord? Software reboot, and then pull the plug at xxxx point in the reboot? Hold RBR and pull power cord?

I am wondering what is best when adding Sata drives, moving receiver, when instructed to leave unplugged for 10 minutes, or whenever you need to power down the unit.


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

MRB


----------

